
Pay To Drive Traffic From One Place On Facebook To Another On Facebook  - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/01/brilliant-advertisers-are-paying-to-drive-traffic-from-one-place-on-facebook-to-another-place-on-facebook/
======
jeremymims
Does anyone else feel like we're just one step away from telling people to go
to "AOL keyword: x"? Facebook today (with the exception of a nearly realtime
data feed) feels so much like AOL in 1994 in terms of functionality (actually,
where are my chat rooms?). Have we really only come this far in 15 years?

I'm really not excited about creating a parallel internet inside facebook
where companies have to pay to play. While there are benefits to being
wherever your customers are, I can think of any number of reasons why this is
just a big bad step backwards.

~~~
ivankirigin
AOL had nothing like connect. Connect is the reason Facebook is going to win,
imho.

~~~
sho
Win what? The blog log-in competition? No-one will ever use it for anything
serious.

I can't understand why anyone would use it at all. You do realise you are
basically giving them your browsing history, right? Some faceless corporation
who will probably then sell that history - _with your real name attached_ \-
to whoever wants them? And what did you gain, an avatar picture - branded no
less?

You'd have to be nuts.

------
netsp
I actually think this is exactly the right thing to be doing. For both
advertisers and for facebook.

The main problem with display ads in the search/ppc era is the same problem as
display ads in the print media era: Banner ads do a crap job as magazine ads.
Display ads to a crap job as search ads.

The reason search ads work is that they are part of what the user is doing
anyway. If the user is searching for sites about tea, the ads that work will
generally be for sites about tea. When a user is on facebook, they are doing
facebooky things. The ads that work can be expected to be ones that get her to
do facebooky things. The only qestion is will anyone pay to have facebook
users to do facebooky things with you.

Given how much I hear about companies using 'social network marketing,' I
think the answer is 'yes.'

------
bemmu
OK, admittedly getting paid for moving traffic from place to place within your
own site is a fun situation for Facebook to be in. Still, it doesn't matter
which domain the users are on, it just matters that you get your message
across to them. Getting more fans still means the ability to blast more people
about your goods/services/charity.

